# Saving Link to Rigoletto Score (not a blog)



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

https://files.acrobat.com/a/preview/14411e55-f92f-4c9c-b1b5-9734a413e3a4


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Adding link to Acoustic and Psychoacustics of Vibrato

http://www.speech.kth.se/prod/publications/files/qpsr/1994/1994_35_2-3_045-068.pdf


----------

